# Jim What do you think????



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I did this after I came home today.

Let me know what you think. Also you cannot feel any thing like a ridge on the deer.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

HOW YOU DO THAT?????

Bobby...once again, you have taken those pens to another level! GREAT Work! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whooaaahhhh !!!!.. Dang, Bobby..you ain't playing fair..LOL

That's beautiful...Decals ? (and, where you gettin' 'em?)... Man, I SURRENDER.. No way I'm gonna catch up with ya....

Been takin' your idea of sanding all the way to 12,000 and getting some beautiful stuff myself far as finish goes..Thanks for the 'heads-up' (even if you didn't mean to give up your secret..LOL)...

That upper and lower antler really turns out some spectaclar stuff...

Still tryin'.....

Jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Its really not a decal more like the tattoo's the kids get. But not quite. You print it in reverse then apply it just like the tattoo's kids use. It is water proof and shouldn't rub off. I then put a couple coats of paint on top of it. Only one place I have found sells the paper that you can use the inkjet printer to print them with.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hammmmm..WAY too technical for me..LOL.. I figured it was decal with a few coats of CA and some VERY careful sanding.. Think I'll leave this technique up to you....really NICE !!!!!

:wink: :tongue:



Bobby said:


> Its really not a decal more like the tattoo's the kids get. But not quite. You print it in reverse then apply it just like the tattoo's kids use. It is water proof and shouldn't rub off. I then put a couple coats of paint on top of it. Only one place I have found sells the paper that you can use the inkjet printer to print them with.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jim - you really ought to consider using the micromesh to sand up to 12000. you'll be amazed at the results.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It's called PPF paper.

I have been waiting a while to get a peak at how it works out on the pens....I got to say, it looks very nice!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Jim - you really ought to consider using the micromesh to sand up to 12000. you'll be amazed at the results.


That's what I've started using, Spec.. Think Bobby posted up somewheres that he was using that on antlers... I'll tell you, that 12,000 pad is a smooth as SILK. You would swear it ain't doing nothing...but it is.If I take the time to go thru all of the grits from 200 thru 12000 there won't be a scratch visible on any of the end products, it it's acrylics, wood or antlers..

The pads I got said you could use them wet or dry. I been using them dry because I'm essentially lazy.lol.. Their instructions say that if you use them dry you can clean them "the usual way"... but doesn't say what that is. Do any of you guys know what the 'usual way' is ????

Watched a fellow at The Rock putting on a demo Sat. and he kept about three grits in a cup of water and was turning out beautiful work. He could tell the different grits just by feel...but I gotta peek at the numbers on 'em. Course , he was a PRO...but he wasn't turning out anything prettier than we bozos on this board have posted up...LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, where it the paint. Can't tell it has paint on it. What color of paint. Clear? That looks fantastic.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jim - just rinse in soapy water.

one of the guys on the yahoo pens group said he buttons them in a pocket of his shirt when he does laundry - just got to make sure to take the MM out before putting in the dryer 

sounds like to much rigamarole to me. I'll stick to soapy water


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Bobby, where it the paint. Can't tell it has paint on it. What color of paint. Clear? That looks fantastic.


Its a clear poly spray paint.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice Bobby,
Feel free to pm me for my addy to mail that puppy to me


----------

